

I'm Shmacked Launches New Website...Also My First Built Website - aashaykumar92
http://imshmacked.com/

======
jstanley
Great that you built your first website :)

I don't understand what it is though. Some text explaining the premise might
help.

~~~
aashaykumar92
Hey jstanley! I'm Shmacked is one of the fastest growing college entertainment
platforms (98th percentile). To be quite frank, though, the I'm Shmacked team
travels to different colleges and gets footage of that colleges social scene,
namely the party culture. It is extremely popular as several colleges which
they haven't yet visited are demanding their presence. They are looking to
expand and have partnered with DVBBS to put on shows at colleges--mainly to
gain revenue.

------
bennyg
Gotta' give a point cause I partied with y'all at University of Alabama.

